# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Smartband, Sony Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Sony Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Lifelog app from Sony - log your day, every day 

 Published on Jan 13, 2014




> Lifelog is an innovative Android app for Sony's SmartBand that records your physical, social and entertainment activities. You can see how active you were, where you went, what pictures you took, where and when and how you have been communicating with your world during any day.
> 
> With Lifelog, your life is right there for you to remember and experience all over again.

----------


## Airicist

Sony Details: SmartBand and Lifelog to log special moments 

 Published on Mar 19, 2014




> With SmartBand and Lifelog from Sony you'll have a virtual assistant, a discreet digital companion that knows just the right time to wake you up in the morning, remembers exactly what you did during the day, and helps you make smarter decisions for tomorrow.
> 
> Watch to find out all the ways SmartBand from Sony and the Lifelog app seamlessly fit into your everyday activities 24/7 and help you discover and enhance the life you are living.

----------


## Airicist

Getting started with SmartBand and LifeLog app from Sony

 Published on May 13, 2014




> Learn how to set up your Sony SmartBand and connect to the LifeLog app. We've put together a quick tutorial showing you how to get going with SmartBand so you can start logging your life.

----------


## Airicist

Sony Smartband review

 Published on Jun 26, 2014




> Sony's created a rare beast: a wristband that isn't just about fitness. The companion app is fun, and has the potential to be genuinely useful.

----------


## Airicist

SmartBand Talk – waterproof* wearable technology from Sony 

 Published on Sep 3, 2014




> Waterproof*. Stylish. Wearable.
> 
> SmartBand Talk from Sony doesn’t just make great arm candy, it can also handle calls, activity tracking, and voice commands. Why settle for good tech, when you have have great tech?

----------


## Airicist

Sony SmartBand Talk – How to get started with your activity wristband 

 Published on Nov 7, 2014




> When you’re heading to the gym, meeting up with friends or preparing for a trip there’s one thing that will upgrade your experience like no other... SmartBand Talk.
> 
> Bringing ground-breaking technology to the very best in style, this waterproof* activity wristband will track your fitness, take care of calls and handle anything from incoming messages to up-to-date weather reports.

----------


## Airicist

SmartBand with ROXY -  Your adventures, more stylish

Published on Dec 15, 2014




> You can’t beat those days when it’s just you, your friends and the great outdoors. Capturing special memories or recording a fitness activity is easy thanks to our smart wristband and now, like a breath of fresh air, get ready for a burst of spirited style with our exciting SmartBand with ROXY® collaboration.
> 
> When you’re in search of adventure, make sure SmartBand with ROXY® is along for the ride.

----------

